

Send any image through Snapchat - solipsist
http://snapurl.me/

======
panarky
This isn't OAuth, you're just handing over your credentials to this site in
plaintext.

And there's no SSL either.

What's not to love?

~~~
yoni201
credentials aren't stored anywhere, only your auth key from snapchat.

